# Where can I find car decal for SAR?



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I am trying to find a decal, maybe a magnetic to go on the side door or tail gate of truck when we go to searches. Any ideas?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Just use a crayon.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

You mght try Ray Allen. I guess I could look, but I know they have some SAR marked stuff, you might also try Elite K9. I know they have some stuff too, just not sure what. Our cars are already marked, ha ha

DFrost


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I have tried the crayons. They just melt in the summer lol. I didn't see one on ray allen, or elite.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

When I had business cards printed, I had pretty good luck with www.vistaprint.com for business cards and magnets. 

For car decals, I like Sticky Pets. I have the Schutzhund Malinois decal on the back window of my Impala since 2006 (minus the Schutzhund cause I scratched it off, hehe), but still looks pretty sharp. They do custom work too and I would suspect they could modify a couple of the Schutzhund ones (like the design they have for tracking) for your purposes if you wanted something more permanent on your car.

http://www3.telus.net/public/canewma/index_files/Page1345.htm


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Lol David can I borrow your car??


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

https://id311.securedata.net/sarshop.com/merchantmanager/index.php?cPath=2_20


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

julie allen said:


> Lol David can I borrow your car??



Sorry, mine is unmarked, ha ha. You might try; 
https://id3448.securedata.net/sarshop.com/merchantmanager/

They seem to have some stuff

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Our team had some magnetic signs made that just say SCSARDA

We only use them so we can caravan at night (they are bumper sticker size, and retro-reflective)

I have seen signs that say "search dogs" Just google it. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/K-9-SEARCH-RESCUE-Magnetic-Sign-Police-Dog-Fire-nine-/380330126196

whatever you do NOT leave them on your vehicle! The magnet glues itself on. And don't do anything permenant [we have enough cadaver cars where they don't want ANY signage and even the police are in unmarked cars]


----------

